# Plant ID ???



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Hopefully some of the plant gurus will chime in w/ a little help... *cough Stacey *cough Mike
(found both these at a local green house while picking up some orchid bark) both were sold as indoor house plants, no tags lol.

first in an unknown brom is pretty small. has a cool purple under color, and a darker green top color.. It came in a 3" pot.

















The second is a small ground cover, leafs are about 1/2", in a 2" pot...


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Aaron,

That thing you have up top isn't a brom, or at least I'm 99% sure it isn't. I can almost positively say that it's a Rhoeo discolor, more commonly known as the oyster plant.  They grow really well in Florida, but I'm not sure they like high humidity... not sure how they'd do in a viv.

The second one I'm not so sure about, but it looks a heckuva lot like spearmint! Anyone else for spearmint?

Best,
Ash


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool... yeah, I wish they would have had labels, but yes, not sure if they are viv worthy, but got them regardless as they looked really nice. Any other comments?


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

My first thought with the second one was mint as well. that's pretty easy to tell though, does it smell like mint when you crinkle the leaves?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

SusannahJoy said:


> My first thought with the second one was mint as well. that's pretty easy to tell though, does it smell like mint when you crinkle the leaves?


That was my first thought as well. Pinch off a leaf and sniff it. In the garden outside, mint is very invasive.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Any other guesses on the first plant? brom/oyster plant? ? Anybody know anything about the "oyster plant" if that is for sure what it is?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hey Aaron Looks like you have an oyster plant or boat lily.. 
( Tradescantia spathacea ) ( Rhoeo spathacea ) of the Commelinaceae Family.
I do know that they are poisonous so I really wouldnt consider keeping it in a terrarium.*


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

toxicterribilis said:


> *Hey Aaron Looks like you have an oyster plant or boat lily..
> ( Tradescantia spathacea ) ( Rhoeo spathacea ) of the Commelinaceae Family.
> I do know that they are poisonous so I really wouldnt consider keeping it in a terrarium.*


Thats what I was afraid of... Oh well, it is nice looking.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

First one is not a brom, or even closely related. As stated before, it's an Oyster Plant (T./R. spathacea). The second could be any number of things since its so out of context with no size, but if it's a vine it could easily be swedish ivy, or possibly a pilea if it's not a vine.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

On the second plant, it looks like it could be a Pilea. The lead on the lower left looks like it is in flower.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

It may be a pilea (that would be sweet) its definitely not spearmint, no smell/taste...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

_Pilea nummularifolia_ was what I was looking for... aka Creeping Charlie.


----------

